# Bad Breeder Advice Needed



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been made aware of a Vizsla "breeder" in the Deep South USA who is putting 2 litters of Vizsla pups (17 total babies) in a dirt pit under a carport during the day while she is at work. It's been almost 100 degrees every day here in Middle Georgia for 2 weeks now, so its probably hotter there!!

The dirt pit was used by her relative who does car work over it (he stands in it to get to the underside of the cars). It probably has chemicals, etc in it too.

Am I the only one who thinks this is inhumane?

What in the world can be done about it (short of praying for these pups safety)? 

Also, she has registered one of the litters with the AKC.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

You could probably call the local animal control and ask them to come out and check up on the pups. If they feel that their life is in danger or the conditions are not healthy, they have the right to remove the pups.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes - call animal control! How awful! I'm sure you want to rush over and grab all of those pups. I'm not sure contacting AKC will help as I don't think they control things like perhaps they should and the pups are pure bred, afterall. Just disgusting that the poor babies have to start their lives this way. It sounds like she is only concerned about the money, not the dogs. I would think that she would worry that this would kill a pup, cutting down on her profit. Yuck! Some people.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It would depend on your state, and sometimes county laws as to if its legal.
Animal control could do a welfare check, and make a decision based on their findings.
While I would not want to use a breeder that keeps pups in a dirt pit, its not illegal for pups to be outside under normal circumstances. But yes weather can play a role, on if its safe for them to be outside.

IMO I like to have facts before making judgment calls.
Right now someone told you this, but you have not seen it for yourself.
When I used to own horses I rescued a vey old skinny mare.
It didn't matter how many vet test, or how much I tried to put weight on her she only gained a couple hundred lbs. She was just going to live out her golden years with me, being pampered, and thin.
At least once a year someone would call animal control out to do a welfare check. They would look at her, my other horses, barns, and pastures. I would show them her vet records. They would thank me for taking her in, and then leave. Because of lessons learned in life, I just don't jump on bandwagons without lots of facts.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate hearing this. We have a local "breeder" whose slogan is "Help me pay for college" and she produces a few litters at the same time. She had 20 puppies this spring at her house. No hip certificates, parents are not within breed standard. It's so obnoxious. How a college student can watch 20 puppies is a mystery to me.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Person who told me about it has called Animal Services. Probably not even worth her time, but maybe they will actually do the right thing and intervene on behalf of the pups.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh - glad someone did something about it. Hopefully the authorities will respond quickly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep us updated if you hear anything!


----------

